# Reserves to Regular Force or just Regular Force ?



## TSpoon (29 Feb 2012)

Hello everyone. I'm currently in Grade 12 and I'm considering coming back for an extra semester next year to do a co-op placement with the reserves.I'm pretty sure I'll end up doing the co-op regardless put I was wondering whether it's a good idea to stay on after my placement is done and apply for a transfer to the regular force(which is where I want to end up serving) or to not stay on after the placement and just apply directly to the regular force? Would it look bad on my application that I didn't stay on with the reserves? If I did apply for a transfer from res. to reg. force,how long do you think it could take? I would really appreciate any insight here as I am still very confused about what to do.Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Feb 2012)

Don't do the co-op placement.  If your end goal is the regular force than finish your highschool, take any advance courses you can handle and apply for the regs once you're out of school.

If you did your coop then wanted to go regs after there is a big chance you would need to do your basic training over again.
Also certain trades int he regular force require certain school credits (say like grade 12 biology)
Don't piss your high school credits away on other easy credits either like gym or something.


----------



## TSpoon (29 Feb 2012)

Grimaldus- Thanks for the reply.I'm planning on joining the infantry later on and i'll have all my credits done in june.I thought it might still be a good idea to do the co-op to get some experience with the military to be sure it is what I want to do.BTW is that a dark angels icon set as your display picture ?


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Feb 2012)

The coop course has considerable short comings. Personally I think it is a waste of time, the retention rate is HORRIBLE.  you'll be on course with guys and girls who just want the easy credits, not people genuinely interested in the military.  It's not uncommon to have 2 or 3 people quit the first day. It really isn't even a taste of the military. Take my advice, it's normal to be anxious to get in the CF as fast as possible but putting the extra effort into your education will make you a way better and more employable soldier.

Dark angels 1st legion astartes, you betcha.


----------



## TSpoon (29 Feb 2012)

Thanks again for the input.It makes sense what you said about the shortcomings seeing as how it only lasts 5 months...aha I only recognized their symbol because I've got my own Salamanders and IG armies aswell...small world.


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Feb 2012)

Good. Now go to a tattoo parlor and get _Into the fires of battle, unto the anvil of war_  branded somewhere on your body


----------



## TSpoon (29 Feb 2012)

:blotto: ahaha that might not go over too well with the recruiters lol


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Feb 2012)

Just get in on your back. They'll respect you for it.


----------



## Pusser (1 Mar 2012)

I would go to a recruiting centre as soon as possible to discuss options, particularly with respect to course requirements for enrollment in the Regular Force.  Grade 12 Biology?  First time I've ever heard of that.  I've never taken a Biology course in my life - hopefully they won't release me for "irregular enrollment" - 29 years after the fact! ;D

PS:  Just because you haven't finished school doesn't mean you can't start the process now.  You should be finished school by the time you actually get in.


----------



## Sadukar09 (1 Mar 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I would go to a recruiting centre as soon as possible to discuss options, particularly with respect to course requirements for enrollment in the Regular Force.  Grade 12 Biology?  First time I've ever heard of that.  I've never taken a Biology course in my life - hopefully the won't release me for "irregular enrollment", 29 years after the fact! ;D
> 
> PS:  Just because you haven't finished school doesn't mean you can't start the process now.  You should be finished school by the time you actually get in.


It wouldn't surprise me Grade 12 biology is needed for our present generation to sire an army brat.


----------

